

Ask HN: Least Buggy Browser? - katieben

FF has/had many bugs; now I'm finding Chrome bugs that are problematic for developing in Chrome. In your experience, what's the least buggy browser for development purposes (speaking in terms of functionality, not display)?
======
tshtf
I use Chrome exclusively for this... What issues are you seeing in Chrome?
Have you filed bug reports with the Chromium bug tracker for the issues you've
seen?

